# Empty kettles



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

If one thing ticks me of it is when people use a kettle of water and then fail to fill it up afterwards.
Every time I want to boil the thing its empty, Aaaaaaargh [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Best not to "fill" it . just put in the amount of water you need. :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't want stale water, fill it when you need it.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I dont fill the kettle and I don't expect it to be full when I want to use it. What's the point filling it if the next person to use it only wants one cup?


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

take it your mum / girlfriend / wife always made sure there was enough water in the kettle so you did not have to do that little bit of work in moving the kettle to the tap?

Did THEY also take care of the issue of putting the milk back into the fridge after YOU had finished with it so you didnt have to exert any energy in putting it away.

FFS, you want the water, you pour it! And make sure you only put in the water that you need and are going to use. If everyone was only heating the water in a kettle that they actually need then we might not need all these windmills.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Always thought it was common practice to put water in a kettle then make the drink :wink:

Seems weird to make the drink then put water in it afterwards, plus it won't do the element much good.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Are you aware of these?


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm with Digi on this one, I can't believe when you go to the kettle there isn't a cup of tea ready next to it. Some people just have no decency! :roll:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

drjam said:


> Are you aware of these?


I do hope that water isn't simply going down the drain! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

i like sex!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah I think you need the "women" thread there Hanzo :lol: :lol:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I use one of the quick boil 1 cup doofers. Press the button and you have 1 cup of boiling water in less than 3 seconds


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

3 seconds!? :lol: Excellent!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

It says in the manual (which the gf read by the way coz us blokes don't do such things) that it's 3 seconds, but in reality it's more like 10. Still bloody handy though.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

SteviedTT said:


> I use one of the quick boil 1 cup doofers. Press the button and you have 1 cup of boiling water in less than 3 seconds


3 seconds? My arse.

Boiling? My arse again.

Recently binned our Tefal alleged "hot water" piece of shit, and replaced it with a Quooker.

Amazing piece of kit.

...now tell me, what the fuck is this "kettle" of which you speak? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's a kettle we had in the olden days at work (Silver Link for the locals  )


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Here's a kettle we had in the olden days at work (Silverlink for the locals  )
> 
> Which one is you?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm the one with the cap on.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Remember people rarely have cups these days. We have mugs, which are bigger. Even so, 3 seconds does seem a little extreme - does it say what the ambient water temperature has to be, say 80°C?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > I use one of the quick boil 1 cup doofers. Press the button and you have 1 cup of boiling water in less than 3 seconds
> ...


At nearly a grand..........phuck that.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vagman said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > SteviedTT said:
> ...


Well yeah, I guess that might be a minor issue.  :lol: 

However, it saves money too.

Biggest time/energy saver is the ability to run a pan full of boiling water and put the pasta / rice / potatoes / veggies etc straight in. No need for the 5-10 minutes it takes even a fast hob to heat 3L of water from cold.

I doubt it'll ever save a grand, but then I wanted one so I bought one. :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Neat. I want one. Still, I didn't think you should poor 100°C water onto coffee....


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

After all the terrible reviews I read about the Tefal I went out and bought the Breville Hot Cup...

Had it a few months and fantastic piece of kit. It gives you 250ml of boiling water in 30 seconds


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

T3RBO said:


> After all the terrible reviews I read about the Tefal I went out and bought the Breville Hot Cup...
> 
> Had it a few months and fantastic piece of kit. It gives you 250ml of boiling water in 30 seconds


You think... but it still isn't "boiling".


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Widget said:


> Neat. I want one. Still, I didn't think you should poor 100°C water onto coffee....


Yeah, the 100 degrees is good for tea though. I don't go quite so mad onto the coffee.


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

just dont be putting the milk in first with water temps like that. I just hate when people do that and taint the taste of the tea/coffee with scalded milk.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

bluush said:


> just dont be putting the milk in first with water temps like that. I just hate when people do that and taint the taste of the tea/coffee with scalded milk.


God no. Water first, milk (if required) later... 8)


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Coffee water shouldn't be boiling anyway.

Tea should be made in a pot with boiling water. Milk should be put into the cup first, followed by the already brewed tea.

All bets are off if you stoop to a tea bag.

Although according to the guy next to me, tea should be made with hot milk, no water involved at all.


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Dash said:


> Although according to the guy next to me, tea should be made with hot milk, no water involved at all.


Absolute rubbish, tea is an infusion made with water in fact adding milk is technically the odd bit.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Dash said:


> Although according to the guy next to me, tea should be made with hot milk, no water involved at all.


What a clown... he is thinking of coco :lol:


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Dash said:


> Coffee water shouldn't be boiling anyway.
> 
> Tea should be made in a pot with boiling water. Milk should be put into the cup first, followed by the already brewed tea.


+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

jampott said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > After all the terrible reviews I read about the Tefal I went out and bought the Breville Hot Cup...
> ...


Quick cup - not boiling, water pumped out not quite boiling
Breville Hot cup - boiling

The Breville uses the steam created when the water actually boils to eject it, so it will be as hot as it would be out of a kettle


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Have to empty mine, limescale city here..
I can't stand those who fill to the brim and boil for one cuppa..


----------

